# Happy Eid عيد مبارك



## cherine

Happy Eid!

Eid Mubarak to all Muslims around the world, specially in the WordReference World 
May the feast bring peace and joy to every body

عيد مبارك وكل عام ونحن جميع بخير 
  ​


----------



## yasmeena

May Allah bless our nation with peace and prosperity​ 
تقبل الله صالح أعمالك
عيد مبارك
​


----------



## alexacohen

It seems it was yesterday when I was wishing a Happy Eid to all my Muslim friends here...

God bless you all, and a very happy Eid to everyone!


----------



## ayed

*متشكرين أوي ياشيرين على التهنئة*
*كل سنة وأنت طيبة والجميع بخير*


----------



## Topsie

Happy Eid - Bonne fête d'Eid!
(I really appreciated all this!)


----------



## cherine

yasmeena said:


> May Allah bless our nation with peace and prosperity​


Amen! كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا ياسمينا 




alexacohen said:


> God bless you all, and a very happy Eid to everyone!


Gracias, querida amiga  God bless you too 


ayed said:


> *متشكرين أوي ياشيرين على التهنئة*
> *كل سنة وأنت طيبة والجميع بخير*


لا شكر على واجب، كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير 


Topsie said:


> Happy Eid - Bonne fête d'Eid!
> (I really appreciated all this!)


Wow! I appreciate it too  Merci!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Toute ma ville avait l'air en fête aujourd'hui ! 
Bonne fête de l'Eïd à tous ! 
(Topsie, Cherine : je ne vois pas de cornes de gazelle ! )


----------



## cherine

Merci Karine! 

Il y a d'autres friandises qui manquent dans la photo de Topsie, mais elle n'en est pas moins appétissante


----------



## Topsie

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Topsie, Cherine : je ne vois pas de cornes de gazelle !


That's because I ate them all!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Happy Eid.
Eid Mubarak.

TezzaLuna


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Eid snuck up on me without warning .... belated (but no less heartfelt) good wishes to all my Muslim friends here!


----------



## Haroon

....................تقبل  الله منا ومنكم....                            ............and    ...............Many Happy returns .............


----------



## Masood

I'm a bit late in reading this thread, so a belated عيد مبارك to one and all!


----------

